# Order on internet refund.



## Cobra (19 Feb 2011)

Hi, i ordered a mobile phone on the internet 4 weeks ago. and i cancelled 3 weeks ago because i was not getting my phone. they keep saying that refund is in progress, but as yet it has not reached bank. have sent several emails but always same answer. cost 219 euro. paid by master card. what other action is open to me. as i am abit worried at this stage. regards Tom.


----------



## horusd (19 Feb 2011)

Might be worth asking this in Consumer rights section of AAM Cobra, or one of the mods might move it for you.  Here is a link to "consumer connect" for internet shopping that might be useful.  

http://www.consumerconnect.ie/eng/Hot_Topics/Guides-to-Consumer-Law/Shopping-from-Home/


----------

